# تم إعتماد اللغة العربية كلغة للترجمة في إمتحان الـ(pmp)



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

دخلت أمس لتسجيل أحد أصدقائي لإمتحان الـ(PMP) مع العلم أن أمس هو أول يوم في إمتحانات الطبعة الرابعة فوجدت اللغة العربية موجودة كـ(Translation Aid) في الإمتحان وهو شئ رائع نظراً لأنه خلال الإمتحان قابلت سؤالين بهم كلمة واحدة لم أفهمها وكانت محورية جداً في فهم السؤال ولكن لا أنصح بالإعتماد على هذا كلية في فهم الإمتحان لأن في هذا مضيعة للوقت

وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## mustafasas (1 يوليو 2009)

اخ صابر كلامك صح جدا لو الواحد اعتمد ان الترجمة موجودة و حب يترجم كلمه كل سوال مش حيخلص نصف الامتحان قبل مرور الاربع ساعات


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

فعلاً يا أخ مصطفى محدش يتعتمد على الترجمة العربية كليةً لكن هتساعد في بعض الأسئلة


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (1 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم لم افهمك هل تقصد انة اثناء الامتحان ممكن يعطنى الفرصة لأترجم بعض كلمات السؤال التى لا اعرفها ام تقصد ماذا رجاء الايضاح وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_asm (1 يوليو 2009)

أخي صابر 
أنا جدولت الاختبار منذ فترة من دون طلب مساعدة ترجمة على أساس موعد الاختبار في أغسطس فهل أستطيع أن أطلب مساعدة ترجمة الآن؟


----------



## ahmdpmp (1 يوليو 2009)

من المعروف أن إمتحانات الإعتماد للشهادات الدولية مثل pmp تكون متاحة فقط باللغة الإنجليزية وأحيانا بلغات أخرى ولكن لماذا لا يتم أصدار إمتحانات باللغة العربية لمساعدة غير الناطقين باللغة الإنجليزية على الحصول على الإعتماد، خاصة وإنى على يقين أن هناك ممن هم أفضل منى خبرة ومعرفة بإدارة المشروعات ولكن للأسف لغتهم الإنجليزية حالت دون حصولهم على الإعتماد ولكم إذا حاولنا جميعاً من خلال المنتدى مخاطبة pmi بإعتماد اللغة العربية كلغة إختبار مثلما لغات أخرى وكما هو الحال فى إصدارهم الطبعات من الإصدارات الثالثة والرابعة باللغة العربية سنفتح باب فضل العلم والتعلم والخير أيضاً للآخرين .... أرجوا معرفة رأيكم وتبنى هذه الفكرة ...


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

الأخوة الكرام

حتى أول أمس لم يكن بين اللغات المعتمدة للترجمة اللغة العربية 

أمس دخلت كي أقوم بالتسجيل لأحد أصدقائي فإذا بي أفجاء في الخانة الخاصة بمساعدات الترجمة بوجود اللغة العربية كمساعد ترجمة 

أما عن سؤال الأخ خالد كمال عما إذا أنه اثناء الامتحان ممكن يعطنى الفرصة لأترجم بعض كلمات السؤال التى لا اعرفها فوالله يا أخي لا أعلم فقد دخلت الإمتحان يوم 29 يونيو 2009 على النظام القديم ولك يكن به ترجمة إلى العربية ولكن في إعتقادي والله وأعلم أنه سيكون هناك زر بضغطه ستجد ترجمة كاملة للسؤال وليست ترجمة كلمة واحدة فقط هذا إعتقادي وإلا فلما أوجد مساعدات الترجمة

الأخ (Eng_asem)
من المفترض أن تدخل على الموقع وتطلب إستمارة تعديل الأمتحان ولكن لما أنزلتها وجدت أنها لم يتم تحديثها وإضافة اللغة العربية بها ولحل هذه المشكلة أعتقد أنه يجب إرسال إيميل إلى الـ(Customer Care) على الإيميل التالي ([email protected]) وتشرح لهم أنك قمت بالتسجيل للإمتحان ولكنك لم تسجل العربية كمساعد ترجمة (Translation Aid) وتريد ألان أن تختارها فكيف يمكن ذلك

أما بالنسبة للأخ (AhmedPMP):
أخي الكريم يوجد فعلاً (PMBOK) كامل عربي مترجم من قبل(PMI) وها قد إعتمدت العربية كمساعد للترجمة في الإمتحان إذن فقد تحقق طلبك ولكن في كل اللغات تبقى الإنجليزية اللغة الأم للإمتحان ويمكن إختيار لغة أخرى كمساعد للترجمة سواء كانت عربية أو عبرية أو أسبانية


----------



## bryar (1 يوليو 2009)

اعقتد انه بادرة جيدة ويساعد على تسهيل الأمور


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

الأخ (Eng asem)

ماذا فعلت؟


----------



## eng_asm (3 يوليو 2009)

الظاهر أني سأبقى على التسجيل السابق وستأتوكل على الله وأقدم الامتحان
الإخوة اللي حصلوا على الشهادة سابقاً هل من نصائح لتسهيل المذاكرة واختصار الزمن حيث أني جدولت في 15 أغسطس ومضغوط جدًا في العمل.


----------



## RFID (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

هل من الممكن توضيح ماذا تقصد باعتماد اللغة العربية لاختبار pmp ؟
هل كامل السؤال يترجم ؟

ولك من جزيل الشكر


----------

